# guns



## valdez8698 (Feb 22, 2010)

Can everyone or anybody please give me a hand? I am getting ready to purchase a new rifle for yotes. Any suggestions on what size and what brand?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

It would mainly depend on your preferences and budget. Savage and Stevens put out package rifles including the scope for very reasonable prices. I own both brands in different calibers and am very pleased with the accuracy and dependability. I would suggest .223, .22-250 or .243. I have these and a bunch more but the ammo for these are usually available with the .223 being probably the most common. Any centerfire caliber you are comfortable with will usually do the job. There are some on PT who hunt with the .17 HMR and .22 WMR. For me, they are marginal for coyotes and I prefer the centerfire offerings.


----------



## valdez8698 (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah i was looking at the savage and stevens 223. And i just bought my daughter a 17 hmr. Thanks for the input and all the info that helps.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I bet she will love the .17 HMR. Just right to break a young'n into shooting. Way to go.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have both a .243 and a .204 I really like them both the .243 will really reach out and touch them while the .204 is a little more limited on range (300+/- max IMO). If I could only have one then I would opt for the .243 as it will do for deer also. I also would like to give you a pat on the back for getting a youngster involved. Way to go!!


----------



## valdez8698 (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks she is excited, I'm trying to make time to take her out to shoot. It is finnally warming up, so we can go out. Thank you guys for your help.


----------



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

If you have the money I'd get a 243 in the remington modle 700 BDL and put camo tape to make it dull. Or any modle 700 their real accrate and great guns out of the box. Just. My opinion.


----------



## mikeydon (Feb 17, 2010)

Bud, if i was buying one rifle,It would be NO dought a 700 in a 243 with a weaver KT-15 scope,And you can hunt ANYTHING in North America.THATS MY OPINION,But that's why some drive a ford and some drive a chevy.


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

go for the savage first (with accutrigger) stevens next


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

What ever you chose learn what it likes and then shoot it until you know that the miss is your fault and not the rifles.


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

excellent advice from knapper. what is that old saying "fear the man with only one gun because he probably knows how to shoot it" or something like that.


----------



## Chance (Apr 12, 2010)

I like the Winchester Mod 70 6mm but mine is ackley improved shoots flat and flat.


----------

